
Researchers Propose a Decentralized Search Engine Built on Ethereum and IPFS - simula67
https://www.trustnodes.com/2018/09/08/researchers-propose-decentralized-search-engine-built-ethereum-ipfs
======
mimixco
Ethereum? At 4 transactions per second, it can't scale to be a search engine
-- or anything else useful, really.

~~~
CryptoPunk
Ethereum can do 15 tps, but to your point, scaling is being worked on through
multiple tracks, most importantly through sharding, which promises to increase
maximum throughput 1,000 fold.

Also, this proposal only uses Ethereum to reward contributors. The data would
be stored in and retrieved from IPFS.

~~~
mimixco
15 transactions per second is still useless. What's worse is that the Ethereum
Virtual Machine is insecure by nature and cannot be fixed. No one should trust
"smart contracts" with any money they're not prepared to lose. The entire
concept of a "world computer" (which requires everyone to run code they didn't
write and can't easily audit), is ridiculous.

~~~
CryptoPunk
I don't know what you're basing your claim that the EVM is insecure on. If's
never had a security lapse.

